# Emigrating to Canada - Geology and skilled worker qn.



## darwinschops (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Guys,
I have some quick questions, if anyone can assist, would be appreciated. A quick search didn't yield any results.

I am currently working as a Pharmacist in Australia and have been in contact with CIC regarding emigrating to Canada using the skilled professional shortage list (whatever exact term was).

We were ready to go Jul this year (well, get the paperwork rolling anyway) when we were promptly told we'd have to wait until 2013 to kick it off. Considering we've been told that it's about a 2 year wait, I've been thinking long about re-skilling myself in the interim 2 years as pharmacy is curling up over here and was only a short termer anyway. That way, if the emigration falls through, I can at least commence work in another field here and it might enhance my prospects in Canada.

So the major question - If we get into Canada on the skilled worker entry, that's the only profession I can practice over there? Or if there is a shortage and I can get an offer for a Geo job, am I right to move into that? Seems a bit ambiguous when I tried to look through there.

Second, what's the state of affairs regarding geo work in Canada? I know Alberta and the northern areas are the hot spots and in general it seems healthy, and there is a preference for soft rocks, but googling just tends to turn up a lot more recruitment stuff than anything else. More the long term prospects, average salaries (ballpark, not much experience), a bit of insider information basically.

The first question is possibly quite straightforward and the latter is a big ole nebulous one so would happy to be directed to some information that is respected within the industry and not just a recruitment centre.

Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you come to Canada on a PR visa you may work at whatever occupation you want and live wherever you like. If you come on a TWP visa you're limited to the employer who "who" sponsors you and the location in which employer located.


----------



## darwinschops (Oct 30, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> If you come to Canada on a PR visa you may work at whatever occupation you want and live wherever you like. If you come on a TWP visa you're limited to the employer who "who" sponsors you and the location in which employer located.


Fantastic, not sure where I heard that bit of gossip. Someone may have confused that.

Can now look at the merits of working as a pharmacist versus a geologist there. The average pay and work for pharmacists seems better than here in Australia and the reverse seems true for geology.

Any other input or recommended good sites for Geology in Canada would be appreciated.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

https://www.google.ca/search?q=geol...t=safari&redir_esc=&ei=C16QUOz9E--F0QH3moDQCg


----------



## darwinschops (Oct 30, 2012)

Was about what I found. Will sift through for some more details thanks.


----------

